# mp3 abspielen



## manuche (9. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

Ich schreibe mir grade ein Anwendung, die auf Tastendruck Sounds abspielt... Bis jetzt konnte ich es allerdings erst mit wav-Dateien umsetzen! Bietet die JME eine Möglichkeit mp3s abzuspielen?
Hier der Code wie er bis jetzt existiert:

```
public void playSound (int key){
	AudioLib lib = AudioLib.getInstance ();
	String path = lib.getPathByKey (key);
	if (path != null && path != ""){
		try{
			if (player == null){
				this.player = Manager.createPlayer (this.getClass ().getResourceAsStream (path), "audio/x-wav");
				this.player.addPlayerListener (this);
				this.player.realize ();
				this.player.prefetch ();
				this.player.start ();
			}
		}catch (IllegalArgumentException e){
			e.printStackTrace ();
			this.panel.releaseGraphic ();
			this.player = null;
		}catch (IOException e){
			e.printStackTrace ();
			this.panel.releaseGraphic ();
			this.player = null;
		}catch (MediaException e){
			e.printStackTrace ();
			this.panel.releaseGraphic ();
			this.player = null;
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## 23 (9. Mrz 2009)

"audio/mpeg"


----------



## manuche (9. Mrz 2009)

mpeg für mp3??? ist mpeg nicht normalerweise ein videoformat?
Naja werds mal probieren! Danke!


----------



## 23 (10. Mrz 2009)

So stehts in der API 

Und bei mir gehts


----------



## manuche (10. Mrz 2009)

ich glaub dir das ja auch...  macht nur grad keinen sinn in meinen augen aber da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als es zu aktzeptieren


----------



## 23 (10. Mrz 2009)

Das macht schon Sinn da MPEG nur ein Container ist 

Moving Picture Experts Group ? Wikipedia

MPEG1


----------



## manuche (10. Mrz 2009)

folgendes problem:


> javax.microedition.media.MediaException: Cannot create a Player for: audio/mpeg
> at javax.microedition.media.Manager.getPlayerFromType(+52)
> at javax.microedition.media.Manager.createPlayer(+35)
> at javax.microedition.media.Manager.createPlayer(+53)
> ...


woran könnte das liegen? muss ich die mp3s etwa noch umwandeln???


----------



## 23 (10. Mrz 2009)

Ne alles ok 

Das WTK von SUN kann leider keine mp3s d.h. einfach aufs Handy laden 

Als Tipp mach die mp3s so klein wie möglich!! und achte auf die Speicherbelastung!

Vlg


----------



## manuche (10. Mrz 2009)

Habs vorher mit wav-Dateien gemacht... Bei 30sek Spielzeite war das abspielen immer mit so 2-5 Wartezeit verbunden bevor es losging!
Aber danke, ich werde das dann mal testen!


----------



## homer65 (11. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe einen MP3 Player mit der Bibliothek von JavaZOOM programmiert. Ohne geeignete Zusatzbibliothek kommt man nicht aus. Sun hatt die MP3 Unterstützung eingestellt. Ich glaube aus patentrechtlichen Gründen.


----------



## ice-breaker (11. Mrz 2009)

manuche hat gesagt.:


> Habs vorher mit wav-Dateien gemacht... Bei 30sek Spielzeite war das abspielen immer mit so 2-5 Wartezeit verbunden bevor es losging!
> Aber danke, ich werde das dann mal testen!


schau dir das mal an: http://www.j2meforums.com/wiki/index.php/MMAPI/Sound_Information
denn Sound in J2ME ist neija, ne Frickelsache 




homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe einen MP3 Player mit der Bibliothek von JavaZOOM programmiert. Ohne geeignete Zusatzbibliothek kommt man nicht aus. Sun hatt die MP3 Unterstützung eingestellt. Ich glaube aus patentrechtlichen Gründen.


die meisten Hersteller von Handys implementieren MP3 in ihre Handys, das hat rein gar nichts mit Sun zu tun, du beziehst dich nur auf J2SE  Bei J2ME ist die Implementation der VM aber Sache des Handyherstellers.


----------



## manuche (11. Mrz 2009)

moment, jetzt mal für einsteiger... also ich hab es jetzt mit mp3s gemacht! Es läuft, allerdings nur auf den Handys selbst! Also mit dem WTK  2.5.2 kann ich es bloß nicht auf dem Rechner testen.... 
Also komplett ohne externe Libs...

@ice-breaker: beziehst du dich auf die device-specefics? Demnach könnte ich zwar Mp3 abspielen muss aber Sonderregelungen beim Umgang mit der Klasse Player je nach Hersteller berücksichtigen, oder seh ich das verkehrt?? Kommt man über die Standardlib denn wenigstens an den Hersteller?
Naja, so wichtig wäre es mir jetzt auch nicht, da was perfekt laufendes zu bekommen... Reicht wenn es auf den Handys meiner Freunde läuft xD


----------



## 23 (11. Mrz 2009)

wenn du mp3 anbieten willst geht das nur für handys die mp3 können, am code ändert sich nichts.


----------

